
Non-toxic salt water battery prototype can charge in seconds - davesailer
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-03-non-toxic-salt-battery-prototype-seconds.html
======
smush
Since I read the 1950's era Popular Mechanics books my dad has had since I was
born, there have been $StarTrekTech battery prototypes that totally change the
battery paradigm and just need to get turned into a product. Then they fade
away, never to be heard from again.

I'm not sure we will ever(in 20 years or so) invent a new battery technology
that is not just a refinement of existing technologies. Convince/prove me
wrong?

------
0db532a0
What’s the benefit here over a normal capacitor (honest question)?

